# Sight for 3D Hunters Class???



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm working on setting up a rig just for 3D Hunters class and wanted some opinions on which sight would best. I've been looking at the Armortech Pro HD. What do you guys think? Any other Suggestions? Again, this bow will not be used for anything but 3D. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

sword or spot hogg


----------



## AOarcheryshop (Feb 28, 2008)

Go with the armortech but get the speed pins and order it with the colors and size you want, its not fun to change them out...


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Anyone else have any input?


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Sure-Loc lethal weapon. the spott hogg is great if you plan to hunmt as well but for target the Lethal Weapon blows it away, and you can still use it for hunting if you want.


----------



## USmcBowman (Sep 27, 2011)

Spot Hog Hoggit is top choice for many. 


Semper Fi !


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I can't believe no one has asked this........are you wanting to shoot in a "Fixed Sight" class or the "Open" class? You need to get some rules that your local 3D league uses and decide exactly which class you're going to shoot in, THEN we can go over which sight!!

I use a Spot Hogg Real Deal Wrapped 5 pins for the BHFS (Bow Hunter Fixed Sight) class and would use a single pin slider of some type if I was shooting BHO (Bow Hunter Open) class.........


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

Hunter fixed sight (pin) class.




09Dreamseason said:


> I can't believe no one has asked this........are you wanting to shoot in a "Fixed Sight" class or the "Open" class? You need to get some rules that your local 3D league uses and decide exactly which class you're going to shoot in, THEN we can go over which sight!!
> 
> I use a Spot Hogg Real Deal Wrapped 5 pins for the BHFS (Bow Hunter Fixed Sight) class and would use a single pin slider of some type if I was shooting BHO (Bow Hunter Open) class.........


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

I shoot the armortech sight in .010 pins. In my opinion, that is the only sight to use in the hunter class. Just remember to order the sight without the yellow and red pins. They don't show up well on the targets. I recently had blue .010s installed, I can't wait to try them out next year. If you have any questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I love my viper predator micro tune sight with .10 pins


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Sword Apex 3rd plane.....with .019 pins


----------



## tinitim (Aug 26, 2005)

Spot Hogg hogg it


----------



## littlejohn78 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Sure loc*

I had a destroyer 350 now shoot an Invasion rally if you are shooting hunter class you need 1 pin with that bow and I like my sureloc lethal weapon I fell it has the best too offer as far as pin brightness and it uses the razor style pins. Also have a viper I like the sureloc way better the axcel was my second choice so it sounds like you know a good sight when you see it. Good Luck


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

> Sword Apex 3rd plane.....with .019 pins


+1 for Sword.
Just bought one w/6th pin direct from Sword. All the other sights mentioned are very good. I'd recommend checking the Sword line, superb fit, finish, and well engineered.


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

sword apex, simple, tough and ease of adjustment


----------

